

Weekned Coding Challenge over at Forrst. Presumably for designers. - abcd_f
http://forrst.com/posts/Weekend_Coding_Challenge_Calculator-z3c

======
abcd_f
Ignoring the triviality of the question itself, I am frankly more stunned by
the responses. I assume it is a problem with Forrst demographics rather than a
general state of affairs in modern programmer circles. Is it not?

